# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مثلثات الا امینی

## Farhad19

سلام
من مثلثات الا امینی دانلود کردم
مثلثات یاد گرفتم ولی نمی تونم مسئله حل کنم یعنی نمی دونم از چه روشی حل کنم تور وخدا کمکم کنید خیلی ناراحتم 
پکیج منتظری مثلثات خوب هست ولی هزینه اش زیاد هست

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> سلام
> من مثلثات الا امینی دانلود کردم
> مثلثات یاد گرفتم ولی نمی تونم مسئله حل کنم یعنی نمی دونم از چه روشی حل کنم تور وخدا کمکم کنید خیلی ناراحتم 
> پکیج منتظری مثلثات خوب هست ولی هزینه اش زیاد هست


سلام
درسو که یاد گرفتی
برا سوال هم اگه نمیتونی بفهمی هر سوال از چه راه حل، یه کتاب که تیپ بندی کرده باشه سوالا رو وردار و هر تیپ دو سع تا سوال اولش رو پاسخنامه رو نگا کن ببین چجوری حل کرده . بقیه تستای اون تیپ هم بدون نگا کردن پاسخنامه دستت میاد.
فک نکنم نیاز به دی وی دی خریدن دوباره باشه

----------


## SkyWalker313

مهربانو استفاده کردم خداییش خوب بود
ولی دوست عزیز یه چی می گم یادت باشه همیشه
درسایی مثل مثلثات اولا فقط نباید درسنامه بخونی و دی وی دی تماشا کنی
دوما تمرین زیاد باید بکنی
همه همینجوری بودن اولش هیچی نتونستن جواب بدن کم کم را افتادن
کلا ریاضیات همینه تا انگشت دستت پینه نبنده یاد نمی گیری

----------


## mnb1392

سلام کتاب درسی رو یه دور بخونین بهتون شدیدا توصیه میکنم کلمه به کلمه کتاب درسی رو یاد بگیرید با این کار شما مثلثات رو خفه میکنید 
( یبار فرمولارو با روش کتاب اثبات کنید دیگ همه چی دستتون میاد )
موفق باشید

----------


## Dean

کل مثلثات با 4تا فرمول حل میشه..حالا هر سوالی میخان بدن
اول تابع.معادله و نامعادله رو خوب بخون ک خیلی نیازه
بعد مثالای کتابو حل کن
نیازی به هیچ دی وی دی نیست

----------


## Mahdi.Ahmadi80

مثلثات منتظری الان با تخفیف تو سایت 20 هزاره، کجاش گرونه؟؟؟

----------

